# Pregnant Molly Poo (sorry!!)



## Fawnleaf

Hi guys!

Sorry about the name, but what else do I call it? My molly is pregnant and I separated her from the rest of the tank with a divider. She hasn't given birth yet, and I fear she may be aborting. She has gone back to swimming normally. But she is pooing (SORRY!) a LOT! Every time I look at her, she's got something coming out. All the time!!! I only fed her last night!! What's going on with her? Is she aborting her fry? Is there any way to stop it? Thanks!

Peace~
Alissa


----------



## mousey

she is probably upset with being in a separatre area. The more scared the more poo.


----------



## Fawnleaf

Should I put her back? The filter is pretty powerful. If I see her giving birth should I turn it off? Thanks!


----------



## emc7

Had you watched her poo before? The more veggies in the diet, the more poo. Mollies should have a goodly amount of green stuff, and a goodly amount of poo. Sometimes it just doesn't break off and the same string rides around for days. Maybe the other fish were knocking it off before you separated her. As long as it is food-colored and doesn't move on its own (tapeworms are gross), its likely ok. 

I hate to say "turn off the filter". Its better to put a piece of sponge over the intake and let it run.


----------



## Fawnleaf

I have watched it before, and it never was like that. The poo is breaking off, so I know it's a new strand. It's odd. But I rearanged my tank. I left the pregnant molly in the main tank, took the other molly out because she was chasing her. And I put my betta in a large 1 1/2 gallon bowl until tommorow. I had to turn off the filter only because I don't have that kind of sponge.  It should be ok, I just did a small water change.


----------



## mousey

if you have a piece of an old nylon you can put it around the intake tube of the filter and it will prevent the babies being sucked up.
If you do that make sure the filter continues to run- sometimes the nylon is too thick and you have to make sure it is only a single layer. Attach it with a twist tie, making sure there are no exposed wires that the fish can rub on and get cut.
I leave the nylon on until the fry are about 1/2 inch in size. then they can tolerate the faster flow of the filter.


----------



## dan3345

Not to sound rude but calm down. If your molly was aborting you wouldnt see poo. You would see fry. And since she has pregnant for awhile the fry might even live if she was aborting. I would keep her in the fry box but only is you are sure she is close to having fry. And how big is your tank? My balloon mollies just had fry but in my 46 gallon its big enough and heavily planted enough so they have plenty of places to hide.


----------



## LilSums

Oh my my, you haven't heard many horror stories from pregnant humans, have you? The more space the babies take up the less there is for anything else so waste will be excreted OFTEN. But yes, cover the filter or it will suck up your fry and don't worry about abortion unless her gravidy spot isn't there or goes away within the next 2 weeks. Even if it does & she does abort, a female can have up to 4 fries with one insemination so she'll kick some more out in 6-12weeks (from what I've observed with all my slutty mollies over the years  giving you 1-2 DOZEN babies. I would say an an inch is good before taking off the filter cover, though. 1/2 is the general rule but I've never had success with this. I just keep nylon on the intake of my birthing tank all the time it just seems to be easier as I'm regularly having fry which you will probably experience soon!


----------

